# Newest Portrait! "Dad"



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's my newest addition, my dad works in the registrars office here at the college, been there for a good 10+ yrs so he has some fans by now lol. I figured if he hung it in his office I might get more business that way! Here it is: "Dad" Oil on 8.5" x 8.5" Dry Brush Technique
Reference Photo:








Portrait:


----------



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

The reason I chose this photo for reference is because every year we hike the tallest mountain here in maine, and without fail he always takes a pic of himself, and they all look the same! haha, I had to capture this in a painting.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your work is incredible. Just awe inspiring. Has he seen it?


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great piece Adam, Really like the way you opened the eyes up. You should post the self portrait WIP over here...after I get over the flu and feel up to asking some questions, I have several. Great works...


----------



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

Hope you get over that flu soon George! My dad hasn't seen it in person yet, I think im doin a delivery run next week... he loved it on Facebook tho, my mother showed him. He just loved it, I can't wait to show him in person!

I brought my self portrait wip over too!


----------

